# Horse bites at girth area when riding



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Could be way off base but my first thought was ulcers. Riding can slosh the acids into the upper portions of the stomach and cause pain.


----------



## SeaBreezy (Jun 29, 2012)

Could be ulcers? Or maybe he just needs his legs stretched before each ride? The girth could be pinching his skin somehow.


----------



## nyminute09 (Dec 17, 2015)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> Could be way off base but my first thought was ulcers. Riding can slosh the acids into the upper portions of the stomach and cause pain.


I can guarantee he doesn't have ulcers... he doesn't do anything that would cause them. He has only been ridden maybe 10 times the past year. He gets turned out daily on 10 acres with 2 other horses, has free access to hay in the stall.. trust me, this horse has no stress in his life at all. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

well maybe riding him stresses him. lol. The tightening could cause him to have a little reflux type pain . 

after you cinch him , do you take his leg and stretch it forward ? each front leg ? 
are there wrinkles in the skin by the cinch ? 
He is showing symptoms of pain. The saddle could be pinching him.


----------



## nyminute09 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes i make sure the girth isnt pinching him and thats why i tried 4 different types, including riding english. The saddles are a billy cook and circle y that fit him well...

Whats weird is when im done riding, he is itchy all over... but prior to going out he isn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeaBreezy (Jun 29, 2012)

A horse can have ulcers and show no signs of it. There can be a lot of underlying stressors that you're not aware of - simply interacting with his herd mates can cause him stress. There's no way to tell unless you get a vet out to diagnose him.

If his saddle fits and the girth isn't pinching him, then I can't think of anything else it could be other than ulcers. Maybe someone else might have other ideas, but I wouldn't rule it out so fast.


----------



## nyminute09 (Dec 17, 2015)

SeaBreezy said:


> A horse can have ulcers and show no signs of it. There can be a lot of underlying stressors that you're not aware of - simply interacting with his herd mates can cause him stress. There's no way to tell unless you get a vet out to diagnose him.
> 
> If his saddle fits and the girth isn't pinching him, then I can't think of anything else it could be other than ulcers. Maybe someone else might have other ideas, but I wouldn't rule it out so fast.


_Posted via Mobile Device_

Hey im willing to try anythingto help him. I know people have talked about "pop rocks" and have success with them. But i forget where they ordered them from.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Could he have a sore or mole that is hurting? Maybe you could trim that area down to check his skin better...


----------



## Alhefner (Nov 11, 2015)

Seems that the bottom line here is that SOMETHING is irritating the horse when saddled. Could be a fold of skin under the girth that you can't see, a rash on the skin that you can't see, a sore of some kind, ulcers, or something else but, it is something about being saddled that is irritating that area...

Good luck finding it! This is one instance when it would be nice if we all had "Mr. Ed" horses and they could tell us what was happening...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Have you ever ridden the horse bareback?
Does the same thing happen when you hit that mark of time???

If nothing is irritating him...

He has learned a new behavior that if he acts in such a manner you return to the barn, unsaddle and groom him which he clearly enjoys... :think:
Possible?....

:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> Have you ever ridden the horse bareback?
> Does the same thing happen when you hit that mark of time???


That's what I was wondering.........


----------



## phantomroan (Dec 16, 2015)

I was just going to suggest riding him bareback!  See what he's like then. If nothing, try lunging him with tack and see if he starts that once he gets a bit sweaty. 

You just might have the most sensitive horse alive ahahaha


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

nyminute09 said:


> I can guarantee he doesn't have ulcers...


Then you do not know enough about ulcers. 

Studies have shown that even broodmares, who are not ridden at all and turned out in pasture 24/7, can have ULCERS. 

He could very well have ulcers, and you don't know. They're not always clinical, but he sure could.



nyminute09 said:


> He has only been ridden maybe 10 times the past year.
> 
> About 20 mins into the ride he starts biting at his girth area and becomes majorly itchy.


And how far or how hard do you ride on a horse that is out of shape? (only ridden 10 times per year) That could be a key detail here.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

_*This thread is from 2016...old & dusty.*_

We encourage our members to make their own thread if a situation needing helpful comments is desired...please do not place your issue on another members thread.
We value our members and all are so important we recognize the need for information to be current to today's standards of care...

Please, please watch the dates when commenting...


----------

